# Tire Size



## psugrads (Feb 7, 2007)

Hello, I have been looking through the tire discussion and have found a good price on the Maxxis trailer tire for a replacement to our stock Milestar tires ($75 each with mounting.

The stock tires are 205/75c/14. Not sure if those are bias or radials, but have read that it is suggested to go with 215/75/14 radial replacements. My question is, has anyone done this with a 23krs or 23 rs, or similiar size changes? Does this fit in the wheel wells, or cause any additional issues?

the dealer said that it may raise the height about 1 inch. the camper is at a storage lot, but I looked at it this morning and there appears to be plenty of room to handle the additional 1/2" of clearence.

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Howdy!

If I may, I would recommend going to a 15 inch D or E range tire vs. sticking with the 14 inch C range. You'll gain more capacity per tire and the peace of mind from knowing you are well above your weight limit. For some reason, Keystone insists on sticking barely adequate tires on their trailers. If you do the math, you'll quickly find you're barely eeking by on your tires. I did some math on my 25RSS and quickly decided that with the weight of the trailer, gear, a little bit of water and gas in the tanks, I wanted more fudge room than I had. The upgrade to 15 inch tires and rims fixed that. Sure, it's pricey...but the peace of mind was worth it to me.


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a 23rs and recently replaced my tires. Maxxis didn't have the D or E load range tires in 14 inch tires. I think you have to get the Khumo's (sp)for those load ranges in a size 14 tire. Going with the 15 inch would mean doing an axle flip, something I wasn't prepared to do at this time. I read the reviews on the Maxxis and most were good. I got load range C. They are radials and I had to replace the spare as well because it was a bias ply. It was recommended by Discount tire and confirmed here not to mix bias with radials. $75 each sounds like a good deal. I think the 215's will be OK. I think it has to do with width not diameter so will fit OK. I got the metal valve stems so when I decide to get a pressure monitors for the tires I will be ready. The monitors will provide peace of mind for when the tires are no longer new.


----------



## psugrads (Feb 7, 2007)

thank you so much for the input.

I am considering the change the 15" wheel and tire combo. In order to do so, do I have todo the axle flip?

Also, what is the bolt pattern and wheel width for the 15 inch rims?

Thanks


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

If you go to a 15" rim and tire you will need to do the flip. Problem is if you hit a big bump the tire can go through the bottom of the camper. Now all the campers are different on there height since some have slides on the side and others don't but its safe to say you will need to do the flip. The bolt pattern is 5 on 5/12 ( I think )....the rim width is standard per say. Any regular old trailer rim in a 15" size will fit. Bring a old rim to the tire/trailer shop and they will hook you right up.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I went from a 14 to 15 inch tire on my 25RSS and didn't have to do an axle flip. Appears to be plenty of room between the top of the tire and the wheel well. Haven't touched the top of the wheel well after traveling over 1K miles of very bumpy roads. Don't know if the 23RSS is different, but I wouldn't think it would be...









What you may want to do is find a neighbor or friend with a utility trailer. Most decent utility trailers have 15 inch tires. You can take a spare out to your camper and put them up against it and get an estimate of how far up it would go, just to make sure.

I seem to recall the bolt pattern on my trailer as being 5 on 4.5. Could be wrong. There's a diagram someone posted some time ago that allowed you to print it out on your home printer and put it over your trailer studs to figure out what your bolt pattern is... I think discount tire or another tire place may even have it on their web site.


----------

